# Bodenablauf im Winter?



## Cheakyboy86 (4. Nov. 2016)

Hallo,

Ich habe mal eine blöde Frage.   

Ich lasse bei meinem Koiteich den Filter im Winter durchlaufen. Bodenablauf ist nur zur ca. 5-10% geöffnet, der Rest läuft über den Skimmer. Der Skimmer ist auf ca. 10 cm unterhalb des Wasserspiegels eingestellt.
Ich möchte das tiefe Wasser nicht ständig komplett umwälzung um den Kois mehr Ruhe zu geben. Außerdem liest man ja immer, dass man den Bodenablauf im Winter schließen soll.
Mein Wasser ist total klar und heute habe ich gesehen, dass ich sehr viel Koi Kot auf dem Teichgrund habe. Wie löst ihr das Problem? Oder löst sich das Problem mit dem Dreck im Frühjahr von alleine?
Ich habe Angst, dass der ganze Boden, auf gut deutsch, zugesch... wird bis ins Frühjahr und ich dann ein Problem mit den Wasserwerten bekomme.

Vielen Dank für eure Meinungen schon mal in voraus


----------



## Zacky (4. Nov. 2016)

Ich habe in den letzten Jahren meinen Filter auch durchlaufen lassen, habe die Bodenabläufe komplett offen und nur den Skimmer zu. Ich ändere auch kaum etwas an der Umwälzung, wobei ich Sommer wie Winter ja eh' nur 1 x in 2 Stunden umwälze.


----------



## Cheakyboy86 (4. Nov. 2016)

Und wie ist es mit den verschiedenen Schichten im Wasser?


----------



## Zacky (4. Nov. 2016)

Mein Teich ist nur 1,80 m tief und ich denke nicht, dass sich bei dieser (geringen) Tiefe und der Teichgröße (ca. 40 m³) so gravierende Temperaturunterschiede in Schichten abbilden. Ich muss das Wasser ja eh' irgendwo beziehen und es geht ja auch wieder zurück in den Teich. Viele nutzen einen sog. Seitenablauf, der in einer Tiefe X ist. Demnach müsste ich ja das Wasser auch in diesem Bereich wieder einleiten, denn sonst kommt es eh' zu einer Vermischung des Wassers. Wenn Du es jetzt am Bodenablauf 10% und am Skimmer 100% einziehst, dann leitest Du es ja auch wieder irgendwo zurück. Ich meine, dass es hier schon zu einer Vermischung zwischen Oberflächen-nahen Wasser und den Boden-nahen Wasser kommt. Ob sich in einem bewegten "Klein-Gewässer" überhaupt Schichten bilden, weiß ich so aber auch nicht. Das ist aber nur meine persönliche Meinung und ich lasse mich gerne auch vom Gegenteil überzeugen.


----------



## muh.gp (4. Nov. 2016)

Ich halte das genau wie Zacky. Bodenablauf voll offen. Wenn er nicht offen ist, habe ich die Befürchtung, dass sich der Schmutz und Kot im Rohr ansammelt und vor sich hin gammelt. Den Skimmer schalte ich zwei mal am Tag für 15 Minuten ein, damit die Oberfläche gereinigt wird. 

Die Geschichte mit den Wasserschichten halte ich in unseren kleinen Gewässern auch für sehr unwahrscheinlich, zumal die Fische durch ihre Bewegung schon gegen eventuelle Schichten arbeiten.


----------



## meinereiner (5. Nov. 2016)

Und jährlich grüßt das Murmeltier.

Pumpe an, Pumpe aus, Pumpe gedrosselt. Fische füttern, Fische nicht füttern. Wasserschichtung ja, Wasserschichtung nein.
Wie wir alle wissen ist ja jeder Teich anders, und deswegen kann man das nicht verallgemeinern.

Wenn es kalt ist, wird der Teich an der Oberfläche Wärme verlieren (unter der Voraussetzung, dass die Umgebung kälter ist, als das Teichwasser).
Wenn keine Sonne scheint, wird einzig über die den Teich umgebende Erde dem Teich Wärme zugeführt (wenn das Teichwasser kälter ist als das Erdreich).
Wenn die Wärmeverluste höher sind, als der Wärmezufluss wird der Teich kühler.
Wenn eine Pumpe läuft, wird das Teichwasser gut durchmischt, und das Wasser wird gleichmäßig kühler. Kommt natürlich auch darauf an, wie stark die Pumpe läuft, wo das Wasser entnommen wird, und wo es wieder zugeführt wird.
Wie stark bzw. wie schnell sich das Wasser abkühlt hängt natürlich davon ab, wie hoch die Wärmeverluste an der Oberfläche sind, wie viel Wärme aus dem umgebenden Erdreich zugeführt wird, und wie viel Wasser im Teich ist. 
Wenn das Wasser noch durch einen Filter geschickt wird, und dieser vielleicht auch noch sehr exponiert steht, sprich, nicht in einem isolierten Filterkeller, sondern über der Erde und vielleicht auch nicht isoliert, kann sich der Wärmeverlust noch deutlich erhöhen.

Wenn so ein System (also Pumpe an, Wasser wird durchmischt) läuft, und die Wassertemperatur nicht unter 4° Celsius fällt, dann dürfte alles in Ordnung sein. 
Falls die Temperatur unter 4° Celsius fällt, habe ich zu einem System das in Ruhe ist, und bei dem ich am tiefsten Punkt 4° habe, einen Unterschied.
Das muss noch nicht schlimm sein. Laut dem, was ich mal gelesen habe (soweit ich mich erinnern kann), sind die Minimaltemperaturen die Karpfen aushalten ca. 2.5° Celsius.
Das heißt, in dem durchmischenden System ist bis zu dieser Temperatur alles Ok.

Bei dem System das in Ruhe ist, wird sich das Wasser auch abkühlen. Möglicherweise aber weniger schnell, da die Wärmeverluste z.B. durch den Filter wegfallen.
Es wird sich dort eine Wasserschichtung einstellen. Wie stark die ausgeprägt ist, ist eine andere Frage.
Nur weil Wasser mit 4° Celsius die höchste Dichte hat, muss es nicht heißen, dass an der tiefsten Stelle auch immer 4° sind. Wenn die Wärmeverluste an der Oberfläche zu hoch sind, dazu vielleicht noch die Wassertiefe sehr niedrig, dann kann auch dort die Temperatur unter 4° sinken.

Wenn die Temperatur soweit absinkt, dass sich oben Eis bildet, haben wir auf jeden Fall eine Wasserschichtung. Denn die oberste Wasserschicht wird nicht mehr als 0° (direkt am Eis) haben, und weiter unten wird es mehr als 0° haben. Maximal 4°. Je nach den Umgebungsbedingungen.

Die Fische werden bei der Temperatur kaum noch umherschwimmen, und werden dadurch auch kaum die Wasserschichtung stören (zumindest kann ich bei meinen Fischen nicht erkennen, dass sie bei der Temperatur noch recht agil sind).
Wenn im Teich eine höhere Temperatur (als die 4°) herrscht, so das die Fische schwimmen, hab ich sowieso kein Problem mit den Temperaturen bzw. mit irgendeiner vorhandenen oder nicht vorhandenen Wasserschichtung.

Wenn die Wassertemperatur im Teich soweit absinkt, dass die Fische eh nichts mehr fressen, brauch ich keinen Filter mehr. Wenn die Fische nichts fressen, gibt es auch keine Ausscheidungen mehr.

Bei meinem Teich ist es so, dass ich ab ca. Ende Oktober die Pumpe ausstelle, und die Fische schon einige Tage/Wochen vorher nichts mehr zum Fressen bekommen.
Also gibt es da auch keine Ausscheidungen mehr, die weg müssen.
Das ist bei mir so, da mein Teich relativ stark auskühlt (große Oberfläche, kleines Volumen), und das bis in den März so bleibt. Das mach ich schon seit der Teich besteht (> 20 Jahren), und hab bislang keine Probleme damit. Zusätzlich kommt noch eine Abdeckung darüber um die Wärmeverluste zu verringern.

Wie Anfangs erwähnt, kann und wird das bei anderen Teichen natürlich ganz anders sein.

Servus
 Robert


----------



## jolantha (5. Nov. 2016)

meinereiner schrieb:


> Und jährlich grüßt das Murmeltier.


Robert, dafür haste dir aber sehr viel Mühe gegeben 
Sicher tauchen viele Fragen immer wieder neu, bzw. in abgeändeter Form auf, da es ja auch immer wieder neue Teichanfänger gibt ,
und diese wollen eine persönliche Meinung hören, und die gibt es eben nur in Foren 
Richtig toll ist ja, daß jeder eine andere Meinung hat, und das ein Neuling am Ende gar nicht mehr weiß, was richtig ist .


----------



## meinereiner (5. Nov. 2016)

Das ist ja oft das Problem, die Meinungen .

Obwohl, das Problem ist ja eher, wenn Meinungen als Fakten verkauft werden, bzw. wenn von anderen die Meinungen als Fakten angesehen werden.
Es gibt ja nicht nur schwarz und weiß. Die Welt ist analog (auch wenn die Digitalisierung voranschreitet ) und es gibt verschiedenste Abstufungen und Kombinationen.
Das ist mit den Menschen natürlich genauso.
Die einen haben Wissen über Physik, haben entsprechend auch viele eigene Erfahrungen gemacht, und können vieles erklären.
Andere haben ihre Präferenzen auf anderem Gebiet und sind auf 'einfache' Antworten angewiesen.
Und es ist ja nicht einfach Zusammenhänge auch verständlich 'rüber' zu bringen. Ob's dann auch noch richtig ist, ist ja dann auch noch die Frage . Und mit viel Text sind bestimmt auch einige überfordert.

Man muss das schon anerkennen, dass einige User (auch Mods) hier im Forum auf immer wiederkehrende Fragen mit einer Engelsgeduld und oft sogar sehr ausführlich antworten.
Da geht ja unheimlich viel Zeit drauf.

Servus
 Robert


----------



## teichinteressent (5. Nov. 2016)

Ich erinnere einfach mal an den Kauf mehrerer Thermometer.
Kosten nicht viel, können aber Leben retten.


----------



## troll20 (5. Nov. 2016)

Und warum gleich mehrere


----------



## teichinteressent (5. Nov. 2016)

Habe jetzt irgendwie an die 1-Euro aus China gedacht. Die weichen manchmal stark voneinander ab.

Aber hast schon recht, gleich was Vernünftiges ist viel gescheiter. 
Also keine aus China, sondern z.B. TFA. Nutze ich ja selbst in Verbindung mit einer Wetterstation.


----------



## mitch (5. Nov. 2016)

teichinteressent schrieb:


> Habe jetzt irgendwie an die 1-Euro aus China gedacht.


 
zum Anzeigen reichen die, und ich muss nicht ins kalte Wasser langen um die Temperatur zu erfühlen


----------



## teichinteressent (5. Nov. 2016)

Genau die meinte ich.

Meine hatten Abweichungen von fast 3 Grad zueinander. Mußte mit Eiswasser aber erst geeicht werden. Seit TFA ist Temperatur aber kein Problem mehr für mich.


----------



## Michael H (5. Nov. 2016)

Hallo
Die Wassertemperatur ist mir eigendlich egal . Solange die Fische nicht in Eisblöcken umher Schwimmen ist alles im Grünen Bereich .


----------



## Cheakyboy86 (5. Nov. 2016)

Vielen Dank für die ganzen Antworten. Habe jetzt meinen Bodenablauf komplett geöffnet. 
Abdecken möchte ich meinen Teich eigentlich nicht, aber ich hatte gerade Besuch.

Von einem richtig schön großen __ Fischreiher. Die Freundin sitzt am Fenster und meint zu mir, schau mal beim Nachbarn auf der Garage sitzt ein total schöner Vogel. Sie hatte es noch nicht mal ausgesprochen hab ich schon das Fenster aufgerissen und geschrien. Ich durfte jetzt bei strömenden Regen Schnüre über den Teich spannen. Fische waren Gott sei Dank noch alle da, aber die __ Reiher sind ja nicht dumm und kommen bestimmt wieder. Zum Glück gibt es dazu ja schon genug im Forum und ich habe heute Abends Zeit um mich da jetzt mal etwas schlau zu machen zu diesem Thema.


----------



## muh.gp (8. Nov. 2016)

Weil es so schön passt... Blog von heute:





_View: https://youtu.be/er3TnyvwJJA_


----------



## Zacky (8. Nov. 2016)

...immer so aktell zu den Themen in Foren...


----------



## Teich4You (8. Nov. 2016)

Das kann kein Zufall sein Zacky....er muss verdammt aktiv bei Hobby-Gartenteich sein, das er das immer so mitbekommt....ok ich gebs zu....ich bin Martin Kammerer!


----------



## Michael H (8. Nov. 2016)

Hallo

Nun ja , meine Bodenabläufe sind zwar im Winter auf aber meine Pumoen aus .
Also hätte ich da auch Stehendes Faules mit Kot Versetztes Wasser drin .....


----------



## troll20 (8. Nov. 2016)

Ich Pumpe gar nicht im Winter und nu 

Ach doch ist ja ne Lüge, Luft wird ja auch gepumpt in Meine Hütte zum Sprudelstein 
Und solange wie es noch nicht friert läuft ne kleine 1.200er


----------



## Teich4You (8. Nov. 2016)

Michael H schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Nun ja , meine Bodenabläufe sind zwar im Winter auf aber meine Pumoen aus .
> Also hätte ich da auch Stehendes Faules mit Kot Versetztes Wasser drin .....


Ja, hast du auch.


----------



## Michael H (9. Nov. 2016)

Hallo

Nun ja , ich sag mal so ohne Futter keine ******* .
Ist die letzen Jahre gut gegangen warum soll es dieses Jahr anders sein .

Wie immer Meinugen über Meinugen ....


----------



## Teich4You (9. Nov. 2016)

Sagt ja keiner das es nicht gut gehen kann.


----------

